# Crossbow scope upgrade.



## 4x4Taco (Jul 12, 2019)

It's time to upgrade my Barnett crossbow scope. Last season my rear lens somehow came unglued and I could actually touch it with my finger and spin it around in circles. still shot dead on but just don't let it rain. Fog city. I didn't want to change it out then and miss some time in the woods. I just kept it covered if it rained. What should I get to replace it. I am leaning towards the Nikon Bolt for the quality and clarity but would kind of like something that was capable of being illuminated. What do yall like.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 12, 2019)

4x4Taco said:


> It's time to upgrade my Barnett crossbow scope. Last season my rear lens somehow came unglued and I could actually touch it with my finger and spin it around in circles. still shot dead on but just don't let it rain. Fog city. I didn't want to change it out then and miss some time in the woods. I just kept it covered if it rained. What should I get to replace it. I am leaning towards the Nikon Bolt for the quality and clarity but would kind of like something that was capable of being illuminated. What do yall like.


I have the Barnett game crusher and plan to do the same. I'd like range finding capabilities built in. Maybe someone will chime in on what they have


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 13, 2019)

I have an Excalibur Tact Zone Illuminated and I really like it.  I have it on my Ambush 410 and it allows me to match the scope up to the speed of my bow and it's been awesome so far regarding clarity and quality.  I am going to get another one for my Barnett Raptor this season.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 13, 2019)

http://huntingoptics.net/crossbow-scopes-reviews/nikon-bolt-xr-crossbow-scope-review/

Review on the Nikon Bolt.  The only thing I would be wary on in regards to the review is it's not illuminated (that's the reason I got rid of my last scope because I couldn't see the reticle on a doe at dusk and shot over her), also you need to be aware of the speed of your bow as it is made for 305 fps regarding the BDC aspects of the scope.  I think that the scope has been discontinued as well and is now the Prostaff P3.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2019)

I have the Hawke XB1 SR - 12221 on both my xbows. Its illuminated and has aiming crosses out to 60 then aiming posts to 100 yds. It matches the speed of the bow. No problems with them yet except they're just under 200.00. Its kinda like using fixed pins on a vertical bow. Thought about mounting it on a HHA optimizer I have but its set in so good I hate to change anything. I didn't even mount the Barnett scopes. Never used anything else so I couldn't comment on them. Price has dropped almost 50.00 since I got mine.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 13, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> I have the Hawke XB1 SR - 12221 on both my xbows. Its illuminated and has aiming crosses out to 60 then aiming posts to 100 yds. It matches the speed of the bow. No problems with them yet except they're just under 200.00. Its kinda like using fixed pins on a vertical bow. Thought about mounting it on a HHA optimizer I have but its set in so good I hate to change anything. I didn't even mount the Barnett scopes. Never used anything else so I couldn't comment on them. Price has dropped almost 50.00 since I got mine.



Too bad you didn't mount it to the HHA.....would have liked to know how that worked out.


----------



## TJay (Jul 13, 2019)

I am also looking for an upgrade to the Excalibur scope that came with my crossbow.  I really like the looks of that Hawke and it seems to get good reviews.  The Nikon also looks good.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't own a Hawke crossbow scope, but I do own two Hawke rifle scopes, 30mm, 1-5×24 scopes with IR. They are well built scopes and have the look and feel of high quality.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> Too bad you didn't mount it to the HHA.....would have liked to know how that worked out.


I might put it on my backup xbow ? It has a different head and is louder. I'm thinking about adding 50 gr of weight to the insert to see if its quieter. My testing shows it'll only lose 16 fps.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 13, 2019)

I placed my order thru Cabelas .....Hawke XB1 SR. In 4 to 7 days I'll pickup in store and head to Backwoods Bowstrings for setup and tune


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 14, 2019)

I just picked up a jack plate and this scope for my Ravine.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2019)

]


01Foreman400 said:


> I just picked up a jack plate and this scope for my Ravine.


You need the HHA speed dial under that scope.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 14, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> ]
> 
> You need the HHA speed dial under that scope.



I sure do like the way that works!!  I may have to make an investment on one this season.


----------



## jrmcc (Jul 15, 2019)

Parker pin point. It has an illuminated reticle and functions similar to the hha without the extra weight or bulk. It runs off ballistic calibrated tapes on the turret. Most of the time I just leave mine on about 35 yards and hunt, but if the opportunity at a 90yards groundhog or yote presented itself the scopes capable of it. I'v shot it out to 80 and it's still dead on, never had a reason to go past that but I'm sure it would do it.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 15, 2019)

jrmcc said:


> Parker pin point. It has an illuminated reticle and functions similar to the hha without the extra weight or bulk. It runs off ballistic calibrated tapes on the turret. Most of the time I just leave mine on about 35 yards and hunt, but if the opportunity at a 90yards groundhog or yote presented itself the scopes capable of it. I'v shot it out to 80 and it's still dead on, never had a reason to go past that but I'm sure it would do it.



Do you have to sight the crossbow in and adjust/use the appropriate tape on the turret like the HHA does?


----------



## jrmcc (Jul 15, 2019)

Correct. You can guess your fps and then check the tape for accuracy or the number calibration similar to the hha. I think I just took a blank tape and a marker for the first season. Most people dont need yardages to 100 anyway.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 15, 2019)

Another vote for the Hawke XB1,


----------



## BeerThirty (Jul 17, 2019)

Not trying to hijack thread, but I too am considering a crossbow scope upgrade.  Has anyone ever considered an illuminated red dot, something like you might put on an AR?   I don't really feel like I would need the yardage markers since I'm pretty good at adjusting shot based on distance.  Plus more often than not, my shots are in low light situations and I do not really feel the need for magnification under 60-yards.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 17, 2019)

I have one and found that in the early morning and later in the deer thirty hour that the light was so bright that it blocked out the deer in the background even at the lowest setting.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 17, 2019)

I tried a red dot on an AR last season and didn't care for it,  I don't feel I can be as precise as I can with a scope with crosshairs,  even the small 2moa red dot takes up an inch at 50yds , 2 inches at 100,  I know crossbow ranges will be between 20 and 40 generally,  but I prefer crosshairs.


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Jul 18, 2019)

I have the Hawke XB1 on my new Excalibur. It is very nice. Far cry from the stocker on my old Barnett crossbow. Haven't shot it yet in dim lighting using the adjustable red or green retical.  XB1 has my vote.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 18, 2019)

Received my Hawke today.  For the money it should have come with a good battery.  Swapped it out and it looks good. Actually not bright as I thought I'd be but will see how it does


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 18, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Received my Hawke today.  For the money it should have come with a good battery.  Swapped it out and it looks good. Actually not bright as I thought I'd be but will see how it does


 You'll have it on its lowest setting for hunting right at dark. Any brighter and it blocks out the target.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 18, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> You'll have it on its lowest setting for hunting right at dark. Any brighter and it blocks out the target.


Is the scope based on a particular total weight of arrow or does this change things?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 18, 2019)

I plan to bump up broad head weight to 125g G5s..... and a stiff heavy arrow


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh and add silencers due to the fact it's kinda loud at the shot.... hoping to quiet it down some


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 19, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Is the scope based on a particular total weight of arrow or does this change things?


It’s a speed thing.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jul 19, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> It’s a speed thing.


So basically once I get it dialed in with whatever weight bolt/ head the yardage will work out? Thinking it may take some tweaking? I may have to go all out with hha for the scope


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 19, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> So basically once I get it dialed in with whatever weight bolt/ head the yardage will work out? Thinking it may take some tweaking? I may have to go all out with hha for the scope


 Its not hard to do.


----------



## Flakeyone (Jul 20, 2019)

Have used a 42mm red dot since 2003. Deadly accurate.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 21, 2019)

I went with the BoltXR on my Parker. EXCELLENT light gathering and like it MUCH better than the illuminated scope that was on it even at dawn and dusk. Now admittedly the illuminated that was on it was not a high dollar unit now that I use the Nikon doubt I'll ever buy another illuminated


----------



## Dewayne w (Jul 24, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> I have an Excalibur Tact Zone Illuminated and I really like it.  I have it on my Ambush 410 and it allows me to match the scope up to the speed of my bow and it's been awesome so far regarding clarity and quality.  I am going to get another one for my Barnett Raptor this season.


What your speed setting on the 410


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dewayne w said:


> What your speed setting on the 410



I have it set at 390


----------



## Dewayne w (Jul 24, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> I have it set at 390


What grain arrow you using


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 24, 2019)

410 total with 100 grain broadhead on it


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a Hawke XB1 NIB if anyone is in a trading mood. 

I bought it for my Parker and it is just too busy (the reticle) for me. 

Staying with my simpler Hawke.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 7, 2019)

Good thread. I have an xbow delivering tomorrow and was thinking about scopes. I really dislike busy reticles so I may be looking to swap it out. The HHA with scope is almost more than I'll have in the xbow though.


----------



## 4x4Taco (Aug 14, 2019)

Well I have looked at all of these and they are all great scopes. I was going with the Nikon Bolt XR but they don't make it any more. Now its called the Nikon Pro Staff 3. So now if it was so good why did they change it. I am about to order me the UTG 4X32 Pro 5- Step RGB Reticle with QD Rings. It even comes with pop up scope covers. It has red and green illumination if you need it but the reviews say it is so clear you don't need it. The only bad review was about the QD rings but I can put my own rings on it. O yea and its half the price of all these other scopes mentioned. Amazon for 70 bucks. Figured I would try it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 14, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> Too bad you didn't mount it to the HHA.....would have liked to know how that worked out.


I have now. I mounted it on my backup xbow. Its working great too. I can pin gap out to 100 yds or dial it in to the exact yardage.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 14, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> I have now. I mounted it on my backup xbow. Its working great too. I can pin gap out to 100 yds or dial it in to the exact yardage.



I'm going that route and looking for one now.  I'm tired of having to remember how far each one of my crossbows reticles are after I sight in the 20 yard pin.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> I'm going that route and looking for one now.  I'm tired of having to remember how far each one of my crossbows reticles are after I sight in the 20 yard pin. Say, 63 yds.


The scope I used was calibrated to the speed of my xbow so my 20,30, 40 to 100 marks are dead on the yardage. Only difference now is,  I can use my 20 and dial it in to any yardage exactly.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 15, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> The scope I used was calibrated to the speed of my xbow so my 20,30, 40 to 100 marks are dead on the yardage. Only difference now is,  I can use my 20 and dial it in to any yardage exactly.



I liked the Parker Pin Point as an all in one but with Parker going out of business I didn't fell comfortable about not having any customer support should an issue arise.  I bought the HHA Optimizer last night and can't wait now for it to get here to try it out. Looking forward to having it for this upcoming season.


----------



## Flakeyone (Aug 15, 2019)

BeerThirty said:


> Not trying to hijack thread, but I too am considering a crossbow scope upgrade.  Has anyone ever considered an illuminated red dot, something like you might put on an AR?   I don't really feel like I would need the yardage markers since I'm pretty good at adjusting shot based on distance.  Plus more often than not, my shots are in low light situations and I do not really feel the need for magnification under 60-yards.


I have shot 17 deer with my 2003 Horton with a $50 red dot BSA ? scope. 10 brightness adjustments. Very accurate. 
BTW hunt in Coweta Co. hear
of a club opening let me know. Developer just bought our 400 acres ?


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 16, 2019)

Flakeyone said:


> I have shot 17 deer with my 2003 Horton with a $50 red dot BSA ? scope. 10 brightness adjustments. Very accurate.
> BTW hunt in Coweta Co. hear
> of a club opening let me know. Developer just bought our 400 acres ?



Good to know.  You are darn sure right about Coweta, the developers are going crazy around here.


----------

